# Need help from college football fans!! asap



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I am buying tickets for my husbands bday (huge Ohio state fan) and I don't know anything about football. I do know the only two games I can afford are ohio vs san diego or ohio vs Florida. It's his first game in person. He's always wanted to go but tickets are very expensive so I want it to be a good game! help


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

The earlier out of conference games might be cheaper as to those 2 you propose I guess look on stub hub and compare. I suppose san diego florida might be higher priced because they will actually make a game out of it they should beat sd by at least 2 to 3 touchdowns.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I just pulled their schedule and started looking at ticket prices. Are the out of conference games not on that schedule? Sorry trying to understand but I've never watched a game in my life! lol


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Check stub hub.com


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

here Ohio State Football Tickets - Ohio State Buckeyes Football Tickets at StubHub!


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah I looked I've got a good idea of where to get tickets I just don't know if San diego or Florida will be a better game. Most my research is saying San diego is a better team and will make for a better game! I want a game that will stay close till the end and then Ohio can crush them! lol!


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

leaning towards FL they won the gator bowl against Ohio in 2012 and that game will be the last time Ohio will play an FCS team.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GO BUCKS! Huge Buckeye here!

This is a good one...both should be a sure win, but I would go for the Florida A&M game...later into the season, and the Bucks team should be a well oiled machine by then...early season jitters worked out and all.

O-H!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> leaning towards FL they won the gator bowl against Ohio in 2012 and that game will be the last time Ohio will play an FCS team.


Minor nitpicks here... Florida is a powerhouse school that beat the Bucks in 2012, but it is not the same team on the schedule this year. This year is Florida A&M.

Also, there is a school in Ohio referred to as Ohio...it is not the same school as Ohio State, *otherwise known as* The Ohio State University 

ETA: I give you a pass because you are such a COOL and AWESOME wife for doing this! He'll LOVE it...either game...won't care...just being in the 'Shoe with the crowd and energy...nothing else like it in the world! Are you planning on going with? If you can manage it, I would highly recommend it even if you are not a football fan. The crowd and energy is incredible!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Ohio State *is* the same school as The Ohio State University (The Buckeyes from Columbus, OH); the other school is Ohio University (The Bobcats from Athens, OH).

In 2013, it's OSU vs. Florida A&M, so *I'd* pick the OSU vs. San Diego game, personally!

You *ARE* an awesome wife (as someone else pointed out) for getting him tickets! Also be sure to make reservations at a kick-*ss bar (or plan to host a party) on Saturday, November 30, 2013. 

Michigan vs. OSU at The Big House in Ann Arbor, MI! *It is *THE* OSU rivalry!*


M - GO BLUE!​


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> *Ohio State *is* the same school as The Ohio State University* (The Buckeyes from Columbus, OH); the other school is Ohio University (The Bobcats from Athens, OH).
> 
> In 2013, it's OSU vs. Florida A&M, so *I'd* pick the OSU vs. San Diego game, personally!
> 
> ...


Just clarified the wording in my post...

Yeah...Go Blue...that's what happens when you choke


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Alum!

Go Big Red!
Go Big X!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Alum!
> 
> Go Big Red!
> Go Big X!


I have no issues with Nebraska  Just Meatchicken on principle, and Wisconsin 'cause it's personal


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Amp, I knew I liked you for a reason! Another Husker alum here. Go Big Red and Go Team Jack!

OP that is a great idea. If he is a die-hard Buckeye, I bet your husband will be tickled no matter who they are playing; he will just be happy you went outside your knowldge base to make him happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Convection said:


> Amp, I knew I liked you for a reason! Another Husker alum here. Go Big Red and Go Team Jack!
> 
> OP that is a great idea. If he is a die-hard Buckeye, I bet your husband will be tickled no matter who they are playing; he will just be happy you went outside your knowldge base to make him happy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+2 Go Big Red.

And I would go with the San Diego St game. Florida A&M will get rolled badly.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I honestly wouldn't go to either of those games. You really want his first game to be filled with a lot of excitement. With Ohio State already ranked #2 in the coaches poll, those two teams probably won't have much of a chance. It's no fun when the stadium begins emptying at half-time.

Northwest, Wisconsin, and Michigan are going to be better match-ups. Many times alumni buy blocks of tickets and never get to use all of them. I have found good deals on those game tickets on Ebay in the past. Also check on Craig's list.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

827Aug said:


> I honestly wouldn't go to either of those games. You really want his first game to be filled with a lot of excitement. With Ohio State already ranked #2 in the coaches poll, those two teams probably won't have much of a chance. It's no fun when the stadium begins emptying at half-time.
> 
> Northwest, Wisconsin, and Michigan are going to be better match-ups. Many times alumni buy blocks of tickets and never get to use all of them. I have found good deals on those game tickets on Ebay in the past. Also check on Craig's list.


Big Ten games at the 'Shoe are really expensive...been to many a game there and the 'Shoe never empties, even with a blowout...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess I'm used to some big SEC games. The most I've given for a ticket on Ebay was $300 and that was Auburn vs. Alabama. If it is a runaway score at Auburn (either way), the stands begin leaving at half-time. The crowd just isn't into the game at that point--no fun at all.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Minor nitpicks here... Florida is a powerhouse school that beat the Bucks in 2012, but it is not the same team on the schedule this year. This year is Florida A&M.
> 
> Also, there is a school in Ohio referred to as Ohio...it is not the same school as Ohio State, *otherwise known as* The Ohio State University
> 
> ETA: I give you a pass because you are such a COOL and AWESOME wife for doing this! He'll LOVE it...either game...won't care...just being in the 'Shoe with the crowd and energy...nothing else like it in the world! Are you planning on going with? If you can manage it, I would highly recommend it even if you are not a football fan. The crowd and energy is incredible!


Thanks Sam, I admit I didn't know there was another FL team till after I posted this (NOT a football fan). I'm not going, I'm such an "awesome" wife I know he'd have a better time with his best friend. He can thank me by coming home happy and ready to go  I did choose the FL a&m game and I got him seats 5 rows behind the bench, right between the 40 and 50 yard line. I hope he has fun! I'm nervous about him being behind the vistors bench (couldn't get them on the buckeye side) but I have been told by many people (even some students) that there will be MANY Buckeye fans in section AA. Go Buckeyes (except against Michigan !!!)


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Ohio State *is* the same school as The Ohio State University (The Buckeyes from Columbus, OH); the other school is Ohio University (The Bobcats from Athens, OH).
> 
> In 2013, it's OSU vs. Florida A&M, so *I'd* pick the OSU vs. San Diego game, personally!
> 
> ...


Even though I'm not a huge football fan I always watch this game with him bc I'm a Michigan fan. Have been since high school idk what started it... I probably just liked the colors. lol You should see peoples reaction when we go out him in a buckeyes jacket and me in my Michigan jacket :rofl: It's a fun rivalry for us to bet on


----------

